# What were your first websites?



## Chaotix (Sep 25, 2015)

When you first started exploring the information super highway, what kind of websites did you visit?

I remember posting on the forum called DDRFreak.com years ago but the forums shut down in 2011.

So which ones did you all visit? Are they still around? Have they changed completely?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Sep 25, 2015)

I went to unknown geek and funny junk back in 2004-2005. I can't find unknown geek anymore so I guess it's gone. funny junk hasn't changed. The first forum I joined was in 2007. I was 12. I still go on there, but it's so dead. There's about 6 or 7 people who go on at least once a month. but there's like 4 of us out of the group who post almost daily with each other. I'm not going to say the name cause I don't really want trolls there lol.


----------



## kawaii_princess (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh goodness, I wanna say maybe either neopets or the official hamtaro website.


----------



## Joy (Sep 25, 2015)

Nicktropolis, Funbrain, and clubpenguin.

There was this one site about cereal but I forget what it was...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

I remember going on 3 websites as a 6-7 year-old who first experienced the Internet. One was an online Pokemon battle simulator, may actually be Showdown today, but who knows. The other was Battleon.com, it was what I spent most of my time doing and pretty much how I started being interested in gaming on PC. xD And lastly, Newgrounds. The site was full of funnily gory animations involving Capcom and Nintendo characters, so it appealed to my little naive mind. x)


----------



## Jake (Sep 25, 2015)

TBT was one of my first i think. I know I tried to join Neopets forever but every time I tried to join it was like "lol jk this username is taken !!" even if i made my username be something like "gsdafgkydsgkyr3iy5ovqo9crno" so yeah I had a rough childhood #NoNeopets


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

Jake. said:


> TBT was one of my first i think. I know I tried to join Neopets forever but every time I tried to join it was like "lol jk this username is taken !!" even if i made my username be something like "gsdafgkydsgkyr3iy5ovqo9crno" so yeah I had a rough childhood #NoNeopets



Ya, I hated that to. Neopets was such a big thing when I was younger, so wish it came back though. xD


----------



## Mariah (Sep 25, 2015)

I remember playing a lot of Robot Rage on Miniclip. Those graphics.
Albinoblacksheep was another popular site back in the day. I would also go on websites that had to do with toys I owned like Polly Pockets, Barbie, Whatsherface, Diva Starz, etc. I would play the minigames on the Disney Channel site. I played Toon Town for like a week. I played a ton of VMK and Neopets. I had a Millsberry account. I loved dress up games.(Who remembers this?) I had a Runescape account and a Club Penguin account.


----------



## Jake (Sep 25, 2015)

Jake. said:


> TBT was one of my first i think. I know I tried to join Neopets forever but every time I tried to join it was like "lol jk this username is taken !!" even if i made my username be something like "gsdafgkydsgkyr3iy5ovqo9crno" so yeah I had a rough childhood #NoNeopets



nvm i lied i was on runescape like 2 years before i joined tbt


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 25, 2015)

sports fan message boards.  so pretty much all argumentative, flame-war folks all the time.


----------



## aetherene (Sep 25, 2015)

I think my first website was probably The N, which is now the TeenNick website. I remember playing their Avatar High game, which I was just addicted to. They also had this prom game too, but I don't think they have it anymore.

I did play Neopets a little but then I couldn't do much because my computer's firewall blocked me from accessing a lot of the stuff.

Then I found a fanfiction website called Anime Spiral (which has long been shut down), which is how I got into fanfiction. Good times. 

I got into a lot of forums, but some just shut down. Then there was Gaia Online, haha. I was there for a couple years until I finally quit cause someone gave me scammed money. I did log in a couple years ago to see what they had done with the place. It's really different there. I kinda wanna just delete my account tho and erase it from existence. Seeing myself as I was when I was 14 is not fun.


----------



## Feyre (Sep 25, 2015)

Barbie and Friendster


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 25, 2015)

When we first got internet I mostly just looked things up. Or played flash games. Neopets was pretty popular not that long later.

My first forum was ACC.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

probably swedish chat sites that were around way before facebook. but my cousins and friends back then all had it lol

otherwise idk really.. neopets came after


----------



## Isabella (Sep 25, 2015)

i can't remember the exact first website I've been on, there were a lot. Neopets was one of the first I think, then millsberry, and the WB website. I used to play this Kirby game a lot that I never could find again today. I also fondly remember being on Pokemon crater a lot with friends, and I think there was a forum thingy on it. I found out about club penguin at some point and that was a huge chunk of my middle school days with friends.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2015)

Several BBS in 2004 - for TY Beanie Babies and The Sims 2. 

I browsed/joined The Sims 2 UK (later merged into Electronic Arts UK in 2007), Fogu, Harvest Moon Archives (regular & RP), and Mrs Nesbit's Disney Board all over 2004-2005.


----------



## tumut (Sep 25, 2015)

Neopets, nick,com, jetix.tv, miniclip, Clubpenguin, dresssupgames.net (mostly because my sister got me into it), Pottermore online,  Runescape, Newgrounds, ugh my days on newgrounds were so awful wow.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't exactly remember my first websites, but the ones I remember the most when I was super young was Crunchyroll, Club Penguin, Animeseason.com, mangafox.com, and mainly anime/manga sites ahahaha! (I know I'm forgetting quite a few xD )


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 25, 2015)

There was this site of a program called "Charlie & lola",from 2003 to 2005
Club penguin,from 2005 to 2007
Jetix.tv,from 2005 to 2008/2009
ACC from 2006
Discovery Kids page from 2004 to 2005


----------



## Megan. (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm pretty sure my first forums where to do with pixeling. Doing a search of my old username these seem to be the forums I used from around 2003/4 - 2005/6
Pixelbee (gone), KawaiiPixels (gone), Ittou Kousaku, Lusciousbee, EdenEnchanted, TheDollPalace.

After that I joined Gaiaonline (2006+) and ACC (2006)

A few other forums I joined around 2008/2009:
ZomgForums, OtakuZone (gone), AnimeSuki, MyAnimeList.. and a few others that I didn't go on much.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 25, 2015)

i guess... panfu.se then clubpenguin and some other games and then my first ever real forum, kpwebben. I think I joined pandu when I was 7 and clubpenguin when i was 8. I joined kpwebben when I was 10 and it shut down when i was almost 12. from there on I started going to lots of different communities and websites. I think kpwebben was the website that made me understand the internet and made me use it more, before had i only used it for games and stuff....

edit: but i guess i used the internet longggg before from when i was like 4 or something to play games on svt.se lol. that doesn't reeeeaally count for me though.... idk


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 25, 2015)

Neopets, Nickelodeon forums, AOL forums, and deviantart.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 25, 2015)

I LOVED Neopets! I would spend hours gathering items and playing minigames!
I also spent a lot of time on Youtube (I thought subscribing to an account meant you paid money to them LOL) and various Pokemon fansites like Serebii. 

Other than that, I didn't play many online games like Runescape or Millsbury. I tried them out but got bored in a few minutes and just went back to Neopets. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i guess... panfu.se then clubpenguin and some other games and then my first ever real forum, kpwebben. I think I joined pandu when I was 7 and clubpenguin when i was 8. I joined kpwebben when I was 10 and it shut down when i was almost 12. from there on I started going to lots of different communities and websites. I think kpwebben was the website that made me understand the internet and made me use it more, before had i only used it for games and stuff....
> 
> edit: but i guess i used the internet longggg before from when i was like 4 or something to play games on svt.se lol. that doesn't reeeeaally count for me though.... idk





omg you're swedish too? i remember being on svt because hundparken or whatever it was called ahah. that was later for me though cause i was like.. 12 maybe lol

and yeah i used to be on old kp webben way back when you didn't need to pay it


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh my god do you guys remember Quizilla? -twitches- So many quizzes taken. A lot were crap but there were some gems.


----------



## crystalchild (Sep 25, 2015)

i remember playing on a furby site with supervision when i was really young. when i first got my own computer, i generally hung out on a fox kids website. i was really into digimon at the time.


----------



## Burumun (Sep 25, 2015)

As for first website ever, I remember doing Barney coloring pages or something as a very little kid.

But the first one I can remember actively using was probably Neopets. I was completely addicted, and I still do go back sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Oh my god do you guys remember Quizilla? -twitches- So many quizzes taken. A lot were crap but there were some gems.



yesss god. haha now it's google surveys and monkey or whatever they have


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 25, 2015)

Animal Crossing Community (joined in 2006, yikes - almost 10 years ago) was my first forum. I also played on Club Penguin a lot around that same time. YouTube too, mostly just used to watch stupid Animal Crossing/Mario/Club Penguin videos. ^^ I also joined another gaming forum but, ah, I know some people on here who used it and I feel a bit embarrassed about it since I was kind of stupid back then. x3


----------



## Flop (Sep 25, 2015)

ALBINO BLACKSHEEP


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 25, 2015)

Playstation.com and youtube lol XD


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 25, 2015)

Lots of very early Pokemon websites (circa 2002). I remember one didn't have a forum, but managed to have an extremely active community in the site's guestbook. I found it after searching on Altavista for details about the fourth Pokemon movie.


----------



## Llust (Sep 25, 2015)

roblox - i've been playing it since i was around six and stopped playing when i got into middle school. sometimes i still play every now and then for the sake of trolling kids and memories


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 25, 2015)

If I recall, mine were GameFAQs, Neopets, YouTube and Serebii. I still frequent the last two today, I forgot about Neopets, and, to be honest... I fell out of favour with GameFAQs, partially because of the community, partially because of my stupid username once I finally turned 13.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 25, 2015)

Neopets, PBS Kidz, Runescape


----------



## Tianna (Sep 25, 2015)

My first website, eh? Hmm... Webkinz I think. Back in 2006 XD.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 25, 2015)

www.youtube.com


----------



## Tao (Sep 25, 2015)

I think the first website I remember going on was AskJeeves when my grandad first got his computer in the mid 90's. That you could ask it any question and it would tell you the answer blew my little 90's mind.


Others I remember being among the first sites I used, though I don't know what order I would have found/used them in.
- Runescape was one of my first 'internet' things, when it was still 2D.
- Miniclip was what I went on in school, because it was one of the few game sites that weren't blocked.
- There was some Sonic forum I used back when I used to give a crap about Sonic. 
- Newgrounds I used to go on at like every opportunity.
- CartoonNetwork I used to go on quite a bit for the games.
- NeoPets I went on in school for a while when it became the only site that wasn't blocked (until it was blocked).


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Sep 25, 2015)

The first website I really frequented was this online checkers site around 2000. Naturally, since it was the internet the site was half checkers games and half people trying to cyber.

I stopped going to the site after some people were mentioning what they though of cybering in a chat I was in (I was like... 6? 7? I forget), and my dad was walking by.

Would he have noticed it? Probably not.

Did I still panic and turn my monitor off and get his attention with it anyway? Yup.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

yea i used to be around runesscape in like.. 8th or 9th grade lol

it kinda sucked tho


----------



## Squidward (Sep 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> yea i used to be around runesscape in like.. 8th or 9th grade lol
> 
> it kinda sucked tho



Ah, I used to play runescape when I was like 8!


----------



## Juurii (Sep 25, 2015)

runescape and gaiaonline
so much cringe


----------



## Squidward (Sep 25, 2015)

Juurii said:


> runescape and gaiaonline
> so much cringe



Gaia onlineeee (ノ?益?)ノ


----------



## Albuns (Sep 25, 2015)

Juurii said:


> runescape and gaiaonline
> so much cringe



XD Haven't been on Gaia in forever. But oh gosh, when I first started writing short stories on there... I don't even wanna mention how bad they were.


----------



## mirukushake (Sep 25, 2015)

My family got our first computer back in like 1998 or something. I was really into anime back then, so I think I mostly just frequented a lot of Sailor Moon fan fiction sites and Card Captor Sakura forums haha. When I got into middle school, definitely was on Neopets a lot, though.


----------



## DarkWolves (Sep 25, 2015)

club,penguin,moshi monsters


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 25, 2015)

I remember I used to hang out on a Warrior cats rp website. I also played a lot of Littlest Pet Shop VIP, Bearville, and Neopets. And I have vague memories from when I was three or four of some kind of Disney website, but I don't know what it was.


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 25, 2015)

stardoll, imvu, gamegecko, mbuzzy


----------



## jiny (Sep 25, 2015)

i used to play some website called imagine town by Ubisoft, but it shut down :/

i also played fantage, look it up! i think it's still up. i played a lot in 2011 and 2012, but my mom didn't appreciate that, so she made me stop. i used to get some free membership by looking up free username and password videos on YouTube. No idea how I got that.

I had an account I found named cookie something and used it for a while but it got banned idk why.


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 25, 2015)

Panfu

Oh my F**k that is an embarrasing story




lencurryboy said:


> kpwebben



kpwebben is yet another embarrasing story </3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gawd it still exists (x)


----------



## kassie (Sep 25, 2015)

Pretty sure Myspace was the first website I signed up on in 6th grade because that's all my class would talk about.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 25, 2015)

i played club penguin for almost 5 years and then i realized there was more to the internet than club penguin


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 25, 2015)

4chan

lol jk i was never that low

stardoll probably
uhh and facebook bc i liked playing yoville... ....

actually i think i used to go on y3 games and girlsgogames lmao


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 25, 2015)

I joined a lot of BBS' and XMBs about pixelling and making websites and stuff... I was super into that when I was 10-14. All those cutesy sites on web directories like http://omc.bubblessoc.net/ (it's still up o_o). I don't even know how I got into that stuff. Maybe through geocities or something. The first site I learned about HTML was lissaexplains.com lol. I remember going on Neopets too. ...xanga was the blog site all my friends were using omg embarrassing memories on that. I think a lot of my early internet memories I would like to forget lol.


----------



## Yuni (Sep 25, 2015)

Detective Conan websites... that are amazingly still up. 
http://hem.bredband.net/dreamforest/default.htm

The first time I visited the site was around the end of 2003. I remember buying my first usb around that time. 150mb for $60.
Had to get a usb because floppy discs can't hold pictures...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

Yuni said:


> Detective Conan websites... that are amazingly still up.
> http://hem.bredband.net/dreamforest/default.htm
> 
> The first time I visited the site was around the end of 2003. I remember buying my first usb around that time. 150mb for $60.
> Had to get a usb because floppy discs can't hold pictures...



hem.bredband oh dear god

lol never was on panfu but it seems like this cool kid/tween thing ahah


----------



## Caius (Sep 26, 2015)

Something awful, neopets, and some silly webcomic back in the late 90's were my go-to's. It's crazy how much the internet has changed since then.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 26, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Panfu
> 
> Oh my F**k that is an embarrasing story
> 
> ...


yah but the forum (which is what i used to use) shut down. and since then i haven't been on there lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> yah but the forum (which is what i used to use) shut down. and since then i haven't been on there lol



didn't you like have to pay for some members thing for it lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 26, 2015)

Roblox!


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 26, 2015)

Moko said:


> didn't you like have to pay for some members thing for it lol



yeah but then they made it free. and like a year later it shut down because they didn't have enough money lol


----------



## mintellect (Sep 26, 2015)

I remember loving PetPetPark. I had an account for like a year and then I got banned for no reason (it said I said something inappropriate but I didn't) I then made a Bearville account but since younger kids tend to go on that site it was less fun. Plus, my chatting was restricted to a couple phrases. 
After about two years I went back on PetPetPark and made a new account with a different email. And then I got banned on my SECOND DAY with that account, and I was so mad I tried logging in with the account again and guess what, they let me in. They said on the FAQ that if you tried to log in again they give you a message saying you were banned, but that's either a big lie or what happened was a glitch. Despite now knowing bans aren't actually bans, I never tried logging into my old account again.
I proceeded to get falsely banned about five times over the course of my time playing, and every time they just let me back in. I played on that account until the site closed down.
I tried making a Neopets account but it didn't work for me, so then I made a second Bearville account. I played around with the settings and made it so I was able to say whatever I wanted instead of only being able to say certain phrases. I couldn't do that with my first account because switching chat methods requires email verification and the email I used on my first account, we couldn't figure out how to get to it. So I played with both my accounts for a while until that site closed down, saying they were going to make a new one. However, this was like a year ago and they still haven't said anything about the new site.
A few months later, I joined Bell Tree. I like it a lot better here,


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> yeah but then they made it free. and like a year later it shut down because they didn't have enough money lol




well what did they think. paying for that kinda stuff when it used to be free...


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 26, 2015)

Moko said:


> well what did they think. paying for that kinda stuff when it used to be free...



the thing is that the magazine is going well lol..... and they had paid mods there.... i guess that was necessary though because all the members were 11 year old trolls and emos who wrote novels about 16 year olds being pregnant.

Oh well, I'm happy that forum is gone, even though 11 year old me sent angry emails to them. There were not many members of that site that I liked.


----------



## asuka (Sep 26, 2015)

i joined ACC in 2006, when i was 9. first one for me haha. other than that, just like..random online games lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> the thing is that the magazine is going well lol..... and they had paid mods there.... i guess that was necessary though because all the members were 11 year old trolls and emos who wrote novels about 16 year olds being pregnant.
> 
> Oh well, I'm happy that forum is gone, even though 11 year old me sent angry emails to them. There were not many members of that site that I liked.



lol sounds like helgon or whatever it was called ahaha. but yeah i can imagine. i mainly used it for games and sending in stuff when it was free. actually got published in the mag like.. twice?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 26, 2015)

runescape if that counts. and a little webkinz


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I remember loving PetPetPark. I had an account for like a year and then I got banned for no reason (it said I said something inappropriate but I didn't) I then made a Bearville account but since younger kids tend to go on that site it was less fun. Plus, my chatting was restricted to a couple phrases.
> After about two years I went back on PetPetPark and made a new account with a different email. And then I got banned on my SECOND DAY with that account, and I was so mad I tried logging in with the account again and guess what, they let me in. They said on the FAQ that if you tried to log in again they give you a message saying you were banned, but that's either a big lie or what happened was a glitch. Despite now knowing bans aren't actually bans, I never tried logging into my old account again.
> I proceeded to get falsely banned about five times over the course of my time playing, and every time they just let me back in. I played on that account until the site closed down.
> I tried making a Neopets account but it didn't work for me, so then I made a second Bearville account. I played around with the settings and made it so I was able to say whatever I wanted instead of only being able to say certain phrases. I couldn't do that with my first account because switching chat methods requires email verification and the email I used on my first account, we couldn't figure out how to get to it. So I played with both my accounts for a while until that site closed down, saying they were going to make a new one. However, this was like a year ago and they still haven't said anything about the new site.
> A few months later, I joined Bell Tree. I like it a lot better here,



OMG BEARVILLE!! I remember going to Build A Bear Workshop on my birthday to get a certificate and make the furry friend come to life!! Too bad it shut down. I had about 6 bears on my account. 
-
I also made multiple accounts because I wanted to make a Bearville Series like the ones on YouTube, but I was so lonely so that's what I did. I used to go on it at school and told my friends to make accounts LOL. They only played on them that one time and they never went back on. I wish they didn't replace Bearville with that dumb website that no one likes haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah and I used to sneak onto my mom's FaceBook to play YoVille

It was the best

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another post merge. -.-

Oh and there's a website named Littlest Pet Shop Online, where you could create a pet and play with other people.
I had to buy some dog from WalMart or something. I made an account with my mom, and I met two other girls. We talked a lot but then I had to leave to eat. I came back on and there were gone,  I was so sad (btw I was 8)
It shut down on December 31, 2012 I believe. So sad 



Spoiler: Nostalgia Time



Littlest Pet Shop Online:



Here's Bearville:



BRING THESE WEBSITES BACK   



I USED TO LOVE THIS WEBSITE: habbo hotel


----------



## Zandy (Sep 26, 2015)

Neoseeker, Gaia Online, TBT xP.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 26, 2015)

YouTube of course but i also visited Hyves a lot when i was little. Did anyone else here have Hyves too?


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 26, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I USED TO LOVE THIS WEBSITE: habbo hotel
> View attachment 148568



omg... habbo... I never had it but I was on a thing that was the exact same just that you didn't have to pay for it omg...... wasn't even close to being my first website but still...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

omg habbo

lol i remember when it was the **** here


----------



## Rasha (Sep 26, 2015)

well there's hotmail, yahoo, old google..
I also was obsessed with cartoon network and anything related to the powerpuff girls


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

those msn groups

i remember being in one for one piece scans lel


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Sep 26, 2015)

I think sites like Miniclip and StupidVideos.com were the first proper sites I when on in about 2006 when I was 10.  After that in 2007, at the age of 11, I discovered YouTube and Weebl's Stuff.  Yeah, my family was a bit late in getting internet in the home, but it was still good.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh god, it's been so long... I'd say YouTube, Webkinz, and ClubPenguin. I also watched my brother play RuinScape a lot.


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 26, 2015)

The first website that I was hooked on when I was a kid back then when I had dial up was this site called cartoon orbit where you went around collecting cartoons and such. Also the other website that I was most addicted to was MySpace and YouTube.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 26, 2015)

I started going on the Internet when I was 6-7.  I would play on buildabear.com (not Bearville, that wasn't out yet although I did join when it came out), everythinggirl.com, NeoPets and the Mc.Donalds website.  XD
Then when Webkinz came out, I got obsessed with that.


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

OMG HABBO HAS AN APP ON IPAD
I need to get it on my grandma's iPad lol!
I have a different Apple ID on this ipad


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 26, 2015)

CLub Penguin, Moshi Monsters, Poptropica, Neopets, I played them all lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

Runescape too


----------



## Brad (Sep 26, 2015)

Gametrailers, Neopets, Newgrounds, Youtube, Runescape, Club Penguin.


----------



## Envy (Sep 28, 2015)

Video game sites, mostly. The very first forums I joined were a Super Smash Bros. site and Animal Crossing Community in 2003.


----------



## AnonymousFish (Sep 28, 2015)

I found GameFAQS at a very young age... then I found Newgrounds (somehow) and found Egoraptor/other animators ... I found Club Penguin, then Webkinz, then Nicktropolis, and eventually YouTube as well..
My brother was obsessed with WoW at the time but I couldn't afford a subscription 'cause I was little, so I ended up looking around and I found a bunch of free-to-play MMOs.  
I found ROM emulators a few months after Club Penguin, and I played one of the Animal Crossing games ( I forget which one ), Harvest Moon: FoMT, Super Mario RPG, A TON of the old Zelda Games, Earthbound...the list goes on, too...

Oh, and all my friends played ToonTown but I never could because it wouldn't run on my PC.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

AnonymousFish said:


> I found GameFAQS at a very young age... then I found Newgrounds (somehow) and found Egoraptor/other animators ... I found Club Penguin, then Webkinz, then Nicktropolis, and eventually YouTube as well..
> My brother was obsessed with WoW at the time but I couldn't afford a subscription 'cause I was little, so I ended up looking around and I found a bunch of free-to-play MMOs.
> I found ROM emulators a few months after Club Penguin, and I played one of the Animal Crossing games ( I forget which one ), Harvest Moon: FoMT, Super Mario RPG, A TON of the old Zelda Games, Earthbound...the list goes on, too...
> 
> Oh, and all my friends played ToonTown but I never could because it wouldn't run on my PC.



Omg Club Penguin is so dead nowadays.


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 28, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Omg Club Penguin is so dead nowadays.



It is?


----------



## AnonymousFish (Sep 28, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Omg Club Penguin is so dead nowadays.



I know! I went on like a year ago, It's so weird to think in comparison to how popular it used to be..o-o

I remember when they had the rumors of the new puffle colors, and when they finally made a gold puffle everybody freaked out. haha! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I bet Webkinz is dead too... A relative of mine is 7 and she's obsessed with Moshimonsters or something, and I guess that's popular right now.
....Maybe. I'm out of the loop on browser-based games.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 28, 2015)

Ahh club penguin. Those days were the best.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ahh club penguin. Those days were the best.



oh god lol no.

i have two friends who played that 24*7 when it was the things lol


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Moko said:


> oh god lol no.
> 
> i have two friends who played that 24*7 when it was the things lol



When we were little here in The Netherlands Panfu was THE THING. I do not know if anyone knows that but they do have an english server.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 28, 2015)

I had a "boyfriend" (he liked me and I said yes because we were good friends LMAO) and he had membership on club penguin, like he actually paid??? Yeah. And he used to let me play on his character lol...........

I wonder if my character is gone.... Haven't logged in in years.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> When we were little here in The Netherlands Panfu was THE THING. I do not know if anyone knows that but they do have an english server.



wHAT?? they do?? omg. I only ever played on the Swedish panfu, but that was back in like 2007 soooo idk things have probably changed. the funny thing about it was that everyone said that they were 13 but they were probably like 8


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> I had a "boyfriend" (he liked me and I said yes because we were good friends LMAO) and he had membership on club penguin, like he actually paid??? Yeah. And he used to let me play on his character lol...........
> 
> I wonder if my character is gone.... Haven't logged in in years.
> 
> ...



They did yes, all the voice clips were also english in the dutch server ugh. But i remember kids saying that they were 16. And then i was like OMG HE IS SO COOL, but looking back at it now i literally think: "if he was not lying he doesn't have a life...".


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 28, 2015)

Nick Jr and Webkinz... the good ol days.


----------



## iamnothyper (Sep 28, 2015)

i cant remember what came first, xanga or myspace. im leaning towards myspace


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> i cant remember what came first, xanga or myspace. im leaning towards myspace



Omg i remember some bad evil cortex member from Crash Bandicoot saying "I will kill you and take a photo of your dead body! That photo will get so much likes on myspace!" Lmao


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 28, 2015)

Runescape and youtube in 2006, fantastic game and fantastic site! 

Club Penguin, xD back in the day it was so good, haven't played it again since 2007


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 28, 2015)

lars708 said:


> They did yes, all the voice clips were also english in the dutch server ugh. But i remember kids saying that they were 16. And then i was like OMG HE IS SO COOL, but looking back at it now i literally think: "if he was not lying he doesn't have a life...".



lol imagine 16 year olds playing panfu......... what could you even do in that game?? play games and walk around the town?? I remember that there were quests or something in like 2009 where you had to go into some cellar in a pirate bar...

I checked and my account doesn't exist anymore ): rip


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 28, 2015)

I had 8 girlfriends when I played Panfu

Yes, I was a pimp


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 28, 2015)

does anyone else remember throwing slime or icing or electrocuting people you disliked in panfu? i used to do that all the time lol


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 28, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> does anyone else remember throwing slime or icing or electrocuting people you disliked in panfu? i used to do that all the time lol



Yes

Everyone got so pissed


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> lol imagine 16 year olds playing panfu......... what could you even do in that game?? play games and walk around the town?? I remember that there were quests or something in like 2009 where you had to go into some cellar in a pirate bar...
> 
> I checked and my account doesn't exist anymore ): rip



Yeah gou had a quest and i looked up the answers for everything to complete it haha! You would get an ice suit when you completed it and with you would be able to freeze other pandas. I always did that until people left the game (i was such a jerk). And when i got bored of freezing people, i used magic spells to turn people into frogs or spiders, which is so funny because they are unable to chat in these forms!

As for what you can do in the game, i dunno. I played it because i wanted my treehouse to be the best in the whole world lmao.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 28, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yeah gou had a quest and i looked up the answers for everything to complete it haha! You would get an ice suit when you completed it and with you would be able to freeze other pandas. I always did that until people left the game (i was such a jerk). And when i got bored of freezing people, i used magic spells to turn people into frogs or spiders, which is so funny because they are unable to chat in these forms!
> 
> As for what you can do in the game, i dunno. I played it because i wanted my treehouse to be the best in the whole world lmao.



THERE WAS THIS ONE riddle that i just couldn't solve and it made me so pissed off!!! i endes up googling it after like a week of trying.. i think it was about candles??? idk

00jachna: lol yeah truE


----------



## Kess (Sep 28, 2015)

Disney channel lol!!! And then i--dressup and cartoondollemporium (RIP). And then nickelodeon to read fanfiction and then I found FF. net and then it was youtube and tumblr and so on and so forth lol!


----------



## Titi (Sep 28, 2015)

Neopets was probably my first website... And really the only one I used for a while. Then I went on a site called minigames.com and played a few from there. Club penguin, Robot Rage, Runescape. Oh lord so much Runescape. I was on a couple of pet forums already as well.

Then it all goes fuzzy from there... Lots of online games, forums, Comic Vine.................. Myspace.


----------



## derezzed (Sep 28, 2015)

I think Club Penguin was my first website... and looking back on it, joining that place was a complete mistake. I had no idea how I got so invested in Club Penguin, but I did, and it lasted for a good year. Yikes.

After moving on from CB, Build-A-Bear's online multiplayer world was my next obsession. I think it was called Bearville or something stupid like that. Needless to say, joining that place was a mistake too. Though it was better than CB, at least :-/

Tbh, I still cringe at how long those two websites lasted for me. I played them up until I was 11 iirc.


----------



## Contessa (Sep 28, 2015)

Club penguin, webkinz, played toontown


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 28, 2015)

Dollzmania and Neopets...





I used to make hella dolls and sit on the chatrooms on Dollzmania and then I would site on the forums doing vampire RP's *SUPER LIT MULTI-PARAGRAPH VAMPIRE ROLEPLAY* Oh god, those were the times.


----------



## Ramza (Sep 28, 2015)

Neopets back when it started and a bunch of random Pokemon fan geocities pages


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 28, 2015)

Neopets back in kindergarten, which i still play. :')
#noshame

Also y8.com


----------



## milkyi (Sep 28, 2015)

Petpetpark xD


----------

